# Bassini repair code



## kingkong (Jul 8, 2010)

Dr. did exploration of lt inquinal hernia area, reduction of an incarcerated sml bowel and a Bassini repair.  Would I use code 49507


----------



## cmartin (Jul 8, 2010)

Yes, you would.


----------



## kingkong (Jul 9, 2010)

Thank you, Thank you


----------

